# Question to Builders about Loft Ladders



## vkurup (Oct 29, 2013)

This one is for the builders... 

We have an Youngman Easiway 3 fold Loft ladder.  Been fine all along, a few weeks ago, tried to get onto the loft without fully extending the ladder and broke the stop catch (or whatever it is called).  See pic.  

The brand...




The good one  




The broken one..





I am wondering if there is a way I can replace the catch rather than replace the full ladder.  Also the catch does not seem to have a screw on it, so wondering how I can get it off the ladder?  Suggestions welcome


----------



## Rooter (Oct 29, 2013)

"If" you can get a new latch, they are held on with pop rivets. you need to drill the old ones out. looking at that, i would suggest a 4mm metal drill bit, you drill through the "cap" and its should fall apart. you will need new rivets and a rivet gun to fit the new one. if in doubt, you may have to take it somewhere to be fixed... sorry no idea where!!

pop rivets explained:

http://www.technologystudent.com/joints/popriv1.htm


----------



## vkurup (Oct 29, 2013)

Rooter said:



			"If" you can get a new latch, they are held on with pop rivets. you need to drill the old ones out. looking at that, i would suggest a 4mm metal drill bit, you drill through the "cap" and its should fall apart. you will need new rivets and a rivet gun to fit the new one. if in doubt, you may have to take it somewhere to be fixed... sorry no idea where!!

pop rivets explained:

http://www.technologystudent.com/joints/popriv1.htm

Click to expand...

Sounds complicated... Might be easier to get a full ladder then


----------



## Rooter (Oct 29, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Sounds complicated... Might be easier to get a full ladder then
		
Click to expand...

Its very simple, but you need some kit. plus you need to find the new latch... although the company seem to be very good, give them a bell! 

http://www.youngmangroup.com/spares/24-easiway-3-section


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 29, 2013)

If there is still 1 catch remaining that should be enough to hold it mean time. email the manufacturer, for spare part and do as Router said.


----------



## DCB (Oct 29, 2013)

You may well be able to get a replacement from the company themselves,

http://www.youngmangroup.com/spares/

Fitting is easy, really, it's nothing to be afraid of


----------



## vkurup (Oct 29, 2013)

emailed them this morning, so waiting to hear.  the top latch is still on, so using it for the time being.  However just a bit sceptic of what would happen if it gives way.   

They have a replacement latch/catch for other models, but havent seen one for the Easyway model    So a bit of wait & watch at the mo..


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 29, 2013)

If it fails, you plummet out of the loft at about a zillion miles an hour, and stuff up your back for a few months. Been there, done that, but with a different ladder type.


----------



## woody69 (Oct 30, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			If it fails, you plummet out of the loft at about a zillion miles an hour, and stuff up your back for a few months. Been there, done that, but with a different ladder type.
		
Click to expand...

Surely all that catch is doing is preventing the ladder from extending when it is folded down?  If it fails it just means when he tries to put it back in the loft it could slide out, or likewise when he pulls it down it will slide and out and he could risk a bump to the head? It's not actually a catch to support his weight when on the ladder (which is why I would imagine it broke in the 1st instance)? Unless I'm reading it wrong!


----------



## vkurup (Oct 30, 2013)

woody69 said:



			Surely all that catch is doing is preventing the ladder from extending when it is folded down?  If it fails it just means when he tries to put it back in the loft it could slide out, or likewise when he pulls it down it will slide and out and he could risk a bump to the head? It's not actually a catch to support his weight when on the ladder (which is why I would imagine it broke in the 1st instance)? Unless I'm reading it wrong!
		
Click to expand...

Even though it is a tiny plasticy thing, I think it does support the weight, when it is not fully extended. The lower one  (between the middle & lower section) was engaged and I was standing on the mid section and it suddenly gave way.  Luckily the full weight was not on it, but the middle section slipped a bit.


----------



## vkurup (Oct 31, 2013)

The guys from Youngmans' responded and have suggested the spare that I can buy online

http://www.youngmangroup.com/spares/deluxe-2-section/60-catch-assembly-pack.html

Will cost Â£6 instead of spending Â£60+ on a new ladder.   Now the tricky bit of drilling it out as per Rooter's instruction.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 31, 2013)

You don't have to drill them out..... you can just ping the tops off with a sharp chisel and they fall out.... then when you put the new one on you can use nuts/bolts instead of rivets.

That said, I would drill them out as they are aluminium and it'll take about 2 seconds.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 31, 2013)

JustOne said:



			You don't have to drill them out..... you can just ping the tops off with a sharp chisel and they fall out.... then when you put the new one on you can use nuts/bolts instead of rivets.

That said, I would drill them out as they are aluminium and it'll take about 2 seconds.
		
Click to expand...

There's not Justone bob the "SWING" builder.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 11, 2020)

Once you have the old one off (drilling is best)
Use a drill that fits in the holes in the new one for size.
Try and get some nuts and bolts that have a locking collar on the nuts ,this stops them getting loose .
Any diy shop will have them.
It’s easy to do .


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 12, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Once you have the old one off (drilling is best)
Use a drill that fits in the holes in the new one for size.
Try and get some nuts and bolts that have a locking collar on the nuts ,this stops them getting loose .
Any diy shop will have them.
It’s easy to do .
		
Click to expand...

It was nearly 7 years ago he had a problem! Hope he’s sorted it by now! 😂


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 12, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			It was nearly 7 years ago he had a problem! Hope he’s sorted it by now! 😂
		
Click to expand...

 but even spammer computers can dredge up 7 year old threads to advertise their products.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 12, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			It was nearly 7 years ago he had a problem! Hope he’s sorted it by now! 😂
		
Click to expand...

It just popped up in my notifications I never looked at the date.
Shouldn’t the site delete threads this old?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 12, 2020)

Spammer has been Fraggered, no we don’t delete old threads automatically, 

I’ll close this thread as it’s a tad out of date


----------

